# Antigua Sailing Week 2017 Pictures



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been a volunteer on the Committee Boat for several years and that offers a good platform for taking pictures of the "B" course boats which are usually given short shrift by the professional photographers who tend to take pictures of the bigger, sexier boats.

Here are some pictures of the whole "B" fleet of boats (75 of them!) over the course of the 50th Antigua Sailing Week:


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cool. Looks like it would have been a blast even on the committee boat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice.

Our friends who winter in the Caribbean have volunteered for the Classic Yacht regatta at Antigua (earlier in the year) for quite a few seasons, and they enjoy the venue very much. On one occasion I believe he ran one of the photo boats.

Regattas around the world, even the big ones, survive on this kind of volunteer support.. good on ya!


----------

